# How many mice ?



## squishy (May 8, 2011)

Just wondering how many mice do you guys keep 

squishy x


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

for breeding I have 2.6 and then I have some youngs that doesnt count yet, as I am probably not going to keep more than one or 2 for further breeding. So that is not so many, yet :roll: :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

currently I have around 70 i think.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am still under 40. I prefer to keep 20-30 but I have been keeping extra babies for myself.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I dont have that many at the moment but I will have a count up tomorrow when i clean them out


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I currently only have 5 does, my numbers are slowly dwindling as my girls are getting old.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Currently, I have 20 adults, 14 babies, and I'm expecting about 55-60 babies (after culling) within the next month.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Counting is dangerous I find :lol: I would estimate that I have around 120-150 adults, plus litters.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i have 130 babys all under 3 weeks old. 17 show mice. and around 30 does, 20 bucks of all different types as well as 20 older babies. so yea quite a few lol


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i have about 50 all in all but i did have a big clear out last weekend. And i'm adding 9 new ones tomorrow


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

oo! What are you getting?

I have no idea how many i've got - it must be between 100-200 i guess. it goes up and down, and i'll have periods with not many litters, followed by a glut.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes I want to know what your getting tomorrow as well!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think at my peak, I had around 70ish adults... I never counted babies in the nest or weanlings til they were either keepers, or ones to grow on 

And me three wants to know what you are getting! lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm probably at around 200 total counting babies and young meeces. Don't want to go over 225, do I've started doing a bit of culling, mostly of bucks that I don't need for breeding. I like the idea of sending my boys on down the road to another mouser, though. I've become ruthless about the aggressive males; they are the first to go to be pts. I won't send any of those out to other folks.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I roughly have about 40 odd and thats not including ones i am waiting get from a friend :lol: so not many


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry all just got back to this thread, i picked up about 5 new blue adults to add to my blue lines  the others i didnt end up getting . edited to add my numbers are now up to about 70 and more litters to arrive over the next few days that should push numbers to well over 100. The numbers will go back down after a few weeks as i sort the keepers to those for the petshop and what not.


----------

